
Excessive Video Gaming to Be Named Mental Disorder by WHO - mcone
https://www.usnews.com/news/health-care-news/articles/2017-12-26/excessive-video-gaming-to-be-named-mental-disorder-by-who
======
recursive-algo
That's fucking ridiculous, let's just pick and choose attributes societally
deemed less desirable and throw them right in the dsm-5. At what point do you
recognize a dichotomy between personal difference and mental conditions. I'd
classify excessive gaming as a symptom of another undiagnosed condition or
social problem i.e. (dysfunctional family, child abuse, bullying,
Asperger's...). While we're at it lets throw excessive cell phone use into the
dsm-5 as I abhor cell phones and practically all forms of social media.

------
tylerjwilk00
Why single out video games? I'm guessing the WHO is targeting gaming since its
more common among children and adolescent, an age group that is not among
their ranks. Will we see a seperate additional disorder of Excessive
Facebooking in the future.

